# Rat Statistics: Poll Question 1 (Breeders in your area)



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I am very curious about what the state of the rat hobby is in everyone's home states. I am going to ask a series of poll questions (I wish I could combine them into one post) to get some basic info from everyone. 

I will try and set the poll so that names are not attached to your responses. 

Hopefully this will help us get a better picture of where people are getting their rats from and what their options are in their local area. 

Please answer the poll and post your state as a response (along with any other comments you wish to make).

BTW: You can define "breeder" however you wish. It may be easiest to define it as anyone that you would consider a reputable breeder (someone you would adopt pups from).


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

There is 1 breeder located in my area. As I'm from Ontario, you might be able to deduce who she is. I'm not really a fan, her customer service _really _needs work. I don't see myself adopting from her in the future.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Any breeders or pet breeders? There is only 1 good pet rat breeder I'm aware of, if you mean all breeders combined I have no idea. It could be dozens. Those dozens of other breeders being feeder breeders. What does qualify as a breeder? Someone breeding to sell or someone breeding for their own rats for their pet snakes but selling a few now and then on Craigslist for instance?. In this case the answer would be 100+ breeders. So depending on your definition of a breeder my answer is either 1 or 100+.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I think it is important to note that this is going to be based purely on breeders people are aware of. 

And that quite often people are not aware of breeders near them. 

When I first got into rats I did look and thought I had no breeders near me. Infact I have tons lol And not just BYB either but really amazing experienced breeders infact. 

Just the other week I discovered another really good breeder near me! Breeders can be rough to find!

But I think this poll might be nice to show how people may not be aware of what is around them but I don't think it will acurately showcase the actual breeders.



rottengirl said:


> There is 1 breeder located in my area. As I'm from Ontario, you might be able to deduce who she is. I'm not really a fan, her customer service _really _needs work. I don't see myself adopting from her in the future.


If it is who I think it is, omg her babies are the cutest. I just want to rat nap all of them. I can't speak of her customer service but I'm in alot of groups with her, including in the past a very small social group and she was always awesome, fun and nice.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

Texas

With a search of the internet, the closest breeder I could find is two hours away. The closest rescue is an 1 1/2 away.


----------



## catty-ratty (Feb 21, 2016)

artgecko said:


> I am very curious about what the state of the rat hobby is in everyone's home states. I am going to ask a series of poll questions (I wish I could combine them into one post) to get some basic info from everyone.


You might use a single thread with links to call the polls?


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I live in Pahrump and don't know of any local breeders, but I am only 1 hour away from Las Vegas, NV so my answer refers to Las Vegas.

Before I got Petey, I saw an ad for a FB breeder every time I checked Craigslist for something. Then when I got Petey, I looked for them to get him a companion, and couldn't find it. Then after getting Binx at a pet store, I came across a different breeder locally. I haven't really checked into them yet, though. If I were in the market for more rats though, I would definitely look into them. I know there are/have been feeder breeders in the area, but I don't know any at this time.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys!

I know that people may not be aware of all the breeders near them, but at least this will give an idea of what people know about in their area. 

There are only a couple people breeding in my area and both are mainly feeder-breeders who don't normally sell to the public. I have checked on every FB group page and every registry I can find and the closest breeders to me are in my state, but in the far north and not convenient.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> If it is who I think it is, omg her babies are the cutest. I just want to rat nap all of them. I can't speak of her customer service but I'm in alot of groups with her, including in the past a very small social group and she was always awesome, fun and nice.


I sometimes still lurk her website, and asked her a few questions recently that she politely replied to. Perhaps I was asking ignorant questions to start and they upset her. I'm thinking about giving this a chance and getting ratties from her. And if you commend her, then I will continue to chat with her with a more open mind


----------



## Kchilson02 (Jan 20, 2016)

I know of at least 4 and I just met a new one today but all.only breed one litter at a time so it's still hard to get on a list I usually go through craigslist to take the unwanted


----------



## Tiwohunter (Nov 16, 2015)

I live in North Alabama and have two breeders within an hour of me. When I called the vet and asked about spaying my girls she informed me of a rescue they work with that is about two hours south.


----------



## MeganR (Mar 25, 2016)

I drove almost two hours to get my rats from a breeder.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm lucky I have a breeder right here, but I would drive up to 5 hours each way to get rats if I had to. Look like we could use more GREAT rat breeders.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Vermont is unsurprisingly devoid of pretty much all things rodent related. If you want a quick source, Petco's got you covered. There is one breeder I heard of on the other side of the state, but I only heard of her because she sold someone an extremely sick pup.

One of the reasons I started fostering. (We've got a ton of babies for adoption, by the way. Someone surrendered three pregnant mom's, and they're now weaned.)


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

RatAtat2693 said:


> Vermont is unsurprisingly devoid of pretty much all things rodent related. If you want a quick source, Petco's got you covered. There is one breeder I heard of on the other side of the state, but I only heard of her because she sold someone an extremely sick pup.One of the reasons I started fostering. (We've got a ton of babies for adoption, by the way. Someone surrendered three pregnant mom's, and they're now weaned.)


Adoption is a great option too, I agree. Most rats for adoption probably are pet store rats or their oops litters. But at least you truly save a rat by adopting and you are not encouraging more rat abuse. Also rats from rat rescues are very likely to be socialized and any health issue taking care of- so much better than a pet store even though they are most likely pet store rats too- if that makes sense.


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

I like rescues, or at least the one I volunteer for, because you'll more or less know what you're getting before you get them, much like you would a breeder. While we can't guarantee they'll live three years or never have a URI over their life time, we can give you a pretty good picture of what you're getting.

For instance, my rehab fosters are going home this weekend. (Extremely mixed feelings on that.) We're very up front about them (the rehabbers) not being well socialized prior to entering my home, and I can tell you about 100 ways I've worked around and through their issues. (I can assure you that the oops litters are very well socialized.) I agreed to meet the adopter half-way to drop them off, but I also strongly encouraged him to come meet them here, at my home, where they are most comfortable and likely to show all of their quirks. Yeah - they're pet store rats, but I doubt your store clerk can point to each one and tell you their name and how they communicate best. :grinning:


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

RatAtat2693 said:


> I like rescues, or at least the one I volunteer for, because you'll more or less know what you're getting before you get them, much like you would a breeder. While we can't guarantee they'll live three years or never have a URI over their life time, we can give you a pretty good picture of what you're getting.For instance, my rehab fosters are going home this weekend. (Extremely mixed feelings on that.) We're very up front about them (the rehabbers) not being well socialized prior to entering my home, and I can tell you about 100 ways I've worked around and through their issues. (I can assure you that the oops litters are very well socialized.) I agreed to meet the adopter half-way to drop them off, but I also strongly encouraged him to come meet them here, at my home, where they are most comfortable and likely to show all of their quirks. Yeah - they're pet store rats, but I doubt your store clerk can point to each one and tell you their name and how they communicate best. :grinning:


It's great you do rat rescue I can't living in a condo. But I was talking with my breeder about Petco stopping having live feeders at their stores, but also pet rats...long story short, she was asked if she wanted to do adoption at Petco by someone working there...obviously she wasn't interested as she already have 50 rats wanted on her litter waiting list and can't do breeding and rescue at same time plus the costs...Petco is going to try to hook up with rescues so as to still have pet rats in their stores- obviously it is great for rat rescues but also Petco as a social marketing stunt and to sell cages...Anyway there are no rat rescues where I live but I told her that if she knows soneone who would want to start one I could help with many things, just not fostering at my place. We'll see


----------



## RatAtat2693 (Jan 13, 2016)

Don't want to high jack the thread, so I'll see you in the lounge.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

rottengirl said:


> There is 1 breeder located in my area. As I'm from Ontario, you might be able to deduce who she is. I'm not really a fan, her customer service _really _needs work. I don't see myself adopting from her in the future.


I too am from Ontario and sadly there are MANY breeders in our area, so your deductions are probably safe. NONE i would adopt from though


----------



## Ziggurat (Apr 20, 2016)

Missouri
About 35 miles south of St. Louis.
Technically, I've found 0 within a traditional hour's drive. There's one within an hour when my driving habits are considered. : )
Increase it to 90 minutes, and you can add a 2nd one.

Zig


----------



## 2ratshack (Sep 13, 2014)

Living in MT makes it VERY hard to find a breeder. There was an amazing breeder about 3 hours from my house, and I adopted two baby boys from her once, but she stopped breeding about 6 years ago. (Unfortunately)


----------

